# Battery pack fuse protection



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TTmartin said:


> Anyway back to the subject, Pack fuse and additional protection.


 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64868&highlight=rated+fuse 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53685&highlight=rated+fuse 

Also, the controller manual typically covers fuse requirements.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

For what its worth I am using a 

Bussman SEMI CONDUCTOR fuse FWH-400A 500V


I have some bussman fuseholders similar to below if you need one?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bussman-1...ial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item518c445dd7


Cheers,


Mike


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Just found this:

Looks informative

http://www.galco.com/techdoc/buss/fwh-400a_app.pdf


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

major said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64868&highlight=rated+fuse
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53685&highlight=rated+fuse


Thanks Major,
I thought it would all be on here somewhere,
It just worries me that theres probably a lot of people out there that think a fuse is a fuse AC or DC. 
By nature EV conversions can be (D.I.Y) which means anyone can have ago, 
Including me


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

skooler said:


> For what its worth I am using a
> 
> Bussman SEMI CONDUCTOR fuse FWH-400A 500V
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,
I've been looking on eBay and that holder never came up?
Maybe it's the app I use on my ipad is limited or it's just me
where did you get the fuse? I might take you up on the holders.

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

TTmartin said:


> As a newbie to EV's, I'm still very lacking in the knowledge required to actually carry out a conversion, I think that's probably applies to many people who stray into this EV world with sudden enthusiasm at doing something different and maybe challenging. This site is a great source of knowledge, Thanks to the many people who do have the skills and experience and are willing to share it.
> 
> Anyway back to the subject, Pack fuse and additional protection.
> 
> ...


Check out http://evworks.com.au/index.php?category=13 who have Bussmann fuses and according to their website, some of them are rated to 500V DC with some of them rated to 600A. You might want to check with the vendor before buying if that current rating is peak or continuous loads.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

skooler said:


> For what its worth I am using a
> 
> Bussman SEMI CONDUCTOR fuse FWH-400A 500V
> 
> ...


Once again cheers Mike,
I now have fuses and holders on there way via EBay.
If you can't do something, find a man that can

Thank you all for the information on this post

Martin.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

TTmartin said:


> Once again cheers Mike,
> I now have fuses and holders on there way via EBay.
> If you can't do something, find a man that can
> 
> ...


No Worries,

Glad to be of help


----------

